# Uses for tannic acid



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Though it might seem like we're brewing up some Halloween potion, crushed acorns and hot water can provide us with a great remedy for ailments like inflamed, irritated skin and toothaches-and it can even help us tan a hide.
> Survival Skills: 5 Survival Uses For Tannic Acid | Outdoor Life


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the post, with all the Oaks in my yard I can mass produce this stuff!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder which type of oak is best.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Once you boil the tannins out you can eat the acorns. Some of the local Indians make some kind of flour with them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I wonder which type of oak is best.


 I believe I read somewhere at one point the red oak is more bitter than the white oak. The whitetail deer prefer the white oak over the red oak because they are not as bitter. I think the bitterness comes from the tannins.



Arklatex said:


> Once you boil the tannins out you can eat the acorns. Some of the local Indians make some kind of flour with them.


 Yes American Indians made flour from the acorns



> At least 450 species of oak populate world wide. Some 30 species in the United States have been used for food and oil.
> Acorns: The Inside Story | Eat The Weeds and other things, too





> Acorns are quite nutritious. For example, the nutritional breakdown of acorns from the Q. alba, - the white oak - is 50.4% carbohydrates, 34.7% water, 4.7% fat, 4.4.% protein, 4.2% fiber, 1.6% ash. A pound of shelled acorns provide 1,265 calories, a 100 grams (3.5 ounces) has 500 calories and 30 grams of oil. During World War II Japanese school children collected over one million tons of acorns to help feed the nation as rice and flour supplies dwindled.
> Acorns: The Inside Story | Eat The Weeds and other things, too


----------

